
Protocol Weekly #1 – a community driven newsletter from ETH projects - vndi
https://medium.com/8xprotocol/protocolweekly1-56f411dda645
======
kevinlu8x
A unity of Ethereum projects which have a strong focus on building product and
infrastructure

------
kermank
Ethereum seems like an obvious winner based on the amount of innovation going
on.

